# cajun pickled eggs



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

my neighbor gave me some yard eggs. "the best of the best".
so i decided to pickle some. anybody like pickled eggs besides the sulfur smell when you least expect it 
(if you know what i mean, lol)
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

You need some Beet Juice in there.
I used to make them when I was in the restaurant business. I had to hide them from the kitchen staff until they were ready for consumption.
I love them.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

tell me some more options, frank. i like new ideas.
can i add beet juice now?
jack


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

What process do you use? I’m goons try this. I to put them in garage frig cuz my old lady hates them. I love um .


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

We make a ton of quarts each year for hunting season. We call them the devils testicles!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

jack2 said:


> tell me some more options, frank. i like new ideas.
> can i add beet juice now?
> jack


The beet juice will make them pink colored and add a slight beet flavor. 
I always used the juice from canned pickled beets. Yes you can add it at any time.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

garlic in the vinegar! lotsa garlic.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

huntnflorida said:


> We make a ton of quarts each year for hunting season. We call them the devils testicles!


I would have to have a toilet in the stand!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I love pickled quail eggs. But stay clear of me the rest of the day


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

You can use Mrs Wages spicy refrigerator pickle mix, in 2 days they're ready.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> I love pickled quail eggs. But stay clear of me the rest of the day


my neighbor's chickens are young and these eggs were just a little bit bigger than a quail egg. real yellow yolk.
i grew up on pickled quail eggs because i raised them. bob white and chukka.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> my neighbor's chickens are young and these eggs were just a little bit bigger than a quail egg. real yellow yolk.
> i grew up on pickled quail eggs because i raised them. bob white and chukka.
> jack


I have been thinking about getting some Quail may need to get the do's and don'ts from you one day.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Ive got some Bob Whites waiting on them to lay


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I pick the grocery outlets or the low income type grocery stores. They seem to be the only ones who have medium chicken eggs. I’ll buy 10 dozen and jar eggs all afternoon. You get between 9-11 eggs per quart. I pressure can them so they’re shelf stable. I try to do them regularly that way they sit for three months prior to eating. I like how the egg gets a tad tougher.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jwilson1978 said:


> I have been thinking about getting some Quail may need to get the do's and don'ts from you one day.


i'd love to help start it up. just remember, it's a 24/7 operation. after you have built the flight pens, bring in the wood shavings for the floor and clean up the litter about every other day. think about water and food daily and pick up eggs for the incubator which runs non-stop depending on the number of females. we used to sell quail for $1, mostly to hunters. we didn't sell the eggs so as to keep the population high.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> i'd love to help start it up. just remember, it's a 24/7 operation. after you have built the flight pens, bring in the wood shavings for the floor and clean up the litter about every other day. think about water and food daily and pick up eggs for the incubator which runs non-stop depending on the number of females. we used to sell quail for $1, mostly to hunters. we didn't sell the eggs so as to keep the population high.
> jack


I have my chickens set up everything is automatic feed/water it runs on solar I add feed maybe once a month. Quail may not be doable this way


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

We raised around 5000 flight conditioned bob white a year for hunting


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> We raised around 5000 flight conditioned bob white a year for hunting


big league, wow. talking about 24/7, that would clearly take a lot of work. how many incubators did you have?
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> big league, wow. talking about 24/7, that would clearly take a lot of work. how many incubators did you have?
> jack


We bought them a day old. The only time they would see us is about once every two weeks to fill the feeders or collect for hunting


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i guess the quail raising operations have become high-tech just like everything else. 
jack


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

2 cups white vinegar
2 cups water
1/2 cup sugar
1 can of sliced beats (juice and all)
1 sliced onion
Jalepenos to taste
18 eggs.
Let'r rip boys (pun intended)


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

here's a question i can't find on the internet so i go to the brain trust to ask.
do you keep pickled eggs on the counter at room temp or keep them in the fridge?
my uncle joe and aunt clara used to run a beer joint in crenshaw co. al. and she pickled guinea eggs and leave them on the counter to sell with beer along with the penrose sausage.
jack


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

jack2 said:


> here's a question i can't find on the internet so i go to the brain trust to ask.
> do you keep pickled eggs on the counter at room temp or keep them in the fridge?
> my uncle joe and aunt clara used to run a beer joint in crenshaw co. al. and she pickled guinea eggs and leave them on the counter to sell with beer along with the penrose sausage.
> jack


I only keep them on the counter (pantry) if the jars have been pressure sealed. Once open I put in the fridge.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

jack2 said:


> here's a question i can't find on the internet so i go to the brain trust to ask.
> do you keep pickled eggs on the counter at room temp or keep them in the fridge?
> my uncle joe and aunt clara used to run a beer joint in crenshaw co. al. and she pickled guinea eggs and leave them on the counter to sell with beer along with the penrose sausage.
> jack



Dewans Place (beer joint) north of Elba toward Troy used to have pickled eggs, potted meat, and pork skins in there for bar food. They must have been friends with your beer joint relatives LOL


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Fridge, they don't generally make it to full saturation before they're gone though


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kmerr80 said:


> Dewans Place (beer joint) north of Elba toward Troy used to have pickled eggs, potted meat, and pork skins in there for bar food. They must have been friends with your beer joint relatives LOL


had to have been because that's where my ancestors settled. victoria was up that way, too.
up on the hill it used to be called boutwell's place on the right as you go north.
jack


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Refrigerate


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

specktackler57 said:


> What process do you use? I’m goons try this. I to put them in garage frig cuz my old lady hates them. I love um .


there are so many recipes out there. you just have to consider what you like and research it.
i was gonna do bread n butter spices but haven't done cajun in a while..
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm lazy. I buy my spicy quail eggs. Wife hates me eating them. I also keep Vienna Sausages and Potted Meat in the pantry.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

sardines?
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> sardines?
> jack


Sardines and anchovies too.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

And five jars of these candied pig nuts.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> And five jars of these candied pig nuts.
> View attachment 1083466


i've heard they have a nutty flavor. lol
jacck


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i've heard they have a nutty flavor. lol
> jacck


Really good on cat head biscuits.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MrFish said:


> And five jars of these candied pig nuts.
> View attachment 1083466


What’s that


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> And five jars of these candied pig nuts.
> View attachment 1083466


What dat is fo real figs maybe


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Hahaha, figs.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

josh, you had ole splittine really interested in some pig nuts. lol
jack


----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Splittine said:


> What’s that


Biden breakfast food....


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Best brand of sardines I’ve found. Cost around $8 a can


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Best brand of sardines I’ve found. Cost around $8 a can
> View attachment 1083468


Where you find them?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Where you find them?


Amazon has them


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

8 bucks for a dang can of fish, no no nope.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

if i bought an $8 cam of fish, it better have a golden ticket inside for a free night with a young hooker.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> if i bought an $8 cam of fish, it better have a golden ticket inside for a free night with a young hooker.
> jack


I ain't getting near an $8 hooker, even more so if she comes with a can of fish.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

$8 high price for ya? what about 6?
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> if i bought an $8 cam of fish, it better have a golden ticket inside for a free night with a young hooker.
> jack


You wouldn’t know what to do with her anyways.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Splittine said:


> You wouldn’t know what to do with her anyways.


maybe not, but i sure would like to try. lmao
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> if i bought an $8 cam of fish, it better have a golden ticket inside for a free night with a young hooker.
> jack


Christmas gift is on the way! We'll need a report back


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> Christmas gift is on the way! We'll need a report back


well, steven, if you sent a golden ticket for a hooker, i prefer the dark meat if you don't mind.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> well, steven, if you sent a golden ticket for a hooker, i prefer the dark meat if you don't mind.
> jack


Anything for the holidays


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

We never got a report back from Jack. I'm sitting here eating my peasant sardines wondering.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

like i said, i use the high-priced shit steven sent me to impress special friends to maybe get a favor. i think i got one more pack in the pantry, i'll go check.
jack


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

I love pickled foods and I love hard boiled eggs. But something about the texture of pickled eggs I don’t like, something about the white part throws it off for me. Maybe I’ve never had a good quality one.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

For some reason I thought of Jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

MrFish said:


> We never got a report back from Jack. I'm sitting here eating my peasant sardines wondering.
> View attachment 1093710


Is that Goya brand?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Is that Goya brand?


King Oscar


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> King Oscar


well, these are from portugal so they're better.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

MrFish said:


> King Oscar


That was my second guess


----------

